# que la pasen hermoso



## Enduá Kapenko

Olá

minha amiga me mandou a seguinte mensagem "Espero que vos y Roro la pasen hermoso en Florianópolis". A frase é perfeitamente compreensível, mas o que me deixa encucado é sua estrutura. Por que existe este "la" na frase? Qual sua função? Quando usá-lo?

Desde já, muito obrigado.


----------



## Ad.Oliv

Penso que o _la_ (também é possível dizer "_que *lo *pasen hermoso_") substitui um objeto, ainda que não estou seguro qual. É uma expressão e acho que é algo assim como dizer "_...que pasen *su estadía* _(ou qualquer outro lapso de tempo) _de forma hermosa_", mas poderia estar enganado. Porém, não sei porque não existe concordância de gênero entre _la_ e _hermoso_, soa-me esquisito dizer "_que la pasen hermosa_". Ao final, fiquei com mais dúvidas do que tu.


----------



## Enduá Kapenko

Obrigado Ad.Oliv. 

Suponho, então, que ela cometeu um erro, já que o correto seria dizer: ...que la [la estadía] pasen hermosa (mesmo que soe estranho) ou ... que lo [el mes, por ejemplo] pasen hermoso


----------



## willy2008

No se cual es la cuestión gramatical pero por aquí esta bien dicho de las dos formas , que la pasen hermoso o que lo pasen hermoso,supongo que el* la* o *lo* reemplaza a las fiestas, las vacaciones la estadía etc.


----------



## Enduá Kapenko

Pero la es un pronombre femenino que reemplaza un sustantivo femenino, así que el adjetivo que caracteriza este sustantivo femenino tiene que ser femenino también, no? Por ello la duda, por qué es ...que la pasen hermoso y  no ...que la pasen hermosa (aquí siendo: una estadía hermosa)?


----------



## willy2008

Que la pasen hermoso ustedes, o que lo pasen hermoso ustedes, acá decimos tanto la pasé bien o lo pasé bien.Creería que el *la* reemplaza al sustantivo como vos decís, y en cuanto al *lo* esta reemplazando al pronombre, yo lo pasé hermoso.


----------



## Ad.Oliv

Creio que nesse caso _hermoso_ é um advérbio de modo, assim como _hermosamente_,_ bien_,_ estupendo _etc. Por isso não podemos dizer "_que la pasen hermosa_". Penso  que não é possível mudar o gênero desses advérbios, mas estaria a especular.

Nunca ouvi ninguém falar "que la pasen hermosa" ou semelhantes.


----------



## Guayoyo

Cuando en ciertos países se dice que "la" pasen..., se refiere a estadía; cuando se dice que "lo" pasen, puede referirse a tiempo ("el" tiempo), el paseo, el momento, etc.


----------



## Enduá Kapenko

Então hermoso é um advérbio, agora minha dúvida, para este contexto, foi sanada.

 Porém, agora me surge outra dúvida: seria possível manter o adjetivo que caracteriza o substantivo quando o substantivo é substituido pelo pronome correspondente?


----------



## Ad.Oliv

Não estou seguro de entender o que tentas dizer. Podes dar um exemplo?


----------



## Enduá Kapenko

En este ejemplo: Que pasen una estadia hermosa (hermosa es adjetivo?)
En este otro ejemplo: Que la [una estadía] pasen hermoso (hermoso es adverbio?)

Me gustaría saber si ese cambio de categoría gramatical de la palabra hermoso siempre va a ocurrir cuando sustituimos el sustantivo por el pronombre equivalente?


----------



## Lampiste

willy2008 said:


> No se cual es la cuestión gramatical pero por aquí esta bien dicho de las dos formas , que la pasen hermoso o que lo pasen hermoso,supongo que el* la* o *lo* reemplaza a las fiestas, las vacaciones la estadía etc.



En cambio aquí no sería correcto.  

Debe de ser que en Argentina tienen la costumbre de utilizar _*hermoso *_–siempre en masculino– como equivalente de _*bien*_ o, mejor aún, como equivalente de _*muy bien*_.

Y siguiendo con mi suposición, creo que es un hábito muy arraigado, hasta el punto de que el adjetivo _hermoso_ actúa en estos casos como adverbio y es, por lo tanto, invariable (sin género). 

_Que *lo* pasen muy bien (el fin de año)_
_Que *la* pasen muy bien (la navidad)_

Vemos que en esas frases el _*muy bien*_ permanece invariable. Pues probablemente suceda lo mismo si lo sustituimos por _*hermoso*_.

Es un poco rebuscado y a mí me suena extraño, pero no se me ocurre otra explicación  después de que *Willy2008* haya asegurado que no se trata de un error de quien envió el mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

Lampiste said:


> En cambio aquí no sería correcto.
> 
> Debe de ser que en Argentina tienen la costumbre de utilizar _*hermoso *_–siempre en masculino– como equivalente de _*bien*_ o, mejor aún, como equivalente de _*muy bien*_.
> 
> Y siguiendo con mi suposición, creo que es un hábito muy arraigado, hasta el punto de que el adjetivo _hermoso_ actúa en estos casos como adverbio y es, por lo tanto, invariable (sin género).
> 
> _Que *lo* pasen muy bien (el fin de año)También decimos que *la *pasen muy bien en fin de año_
> _Que *la* pasen muy bien (la navidad) y, que* lo* pasen muy bien en navidad._
> 
> Vemos que en esas frases el _*muy bien*_ permanece invariable. Pues probablemente suceda lo mismo si lo sustituimos por _*hermoso*_.
> 
> Es un poco rebuscado y a mí me suena extraño, pero no se me ocurre otra explicación  después de que *Willy2008* haya asegurado que no se trata de un error de quien envió el mensaje.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Gracias, Willy, te entiendo, pero los ejemplos nuevos que has puestos cambian el "decorado", puesto que introduces la preposición _*en *_con referencia al tiempo en que tiene lugar la fiesta o la velada, mientras que en el mensaje de *Enduá *la preposición _*en *_señala una ciudad o una isla, o sea, un lugar. Son, pues, complementos circunstanciales distintos.

Al margen de lo anterior, nuestra extrañeza se centra exclusivamente en que no hay concordancia en la frase _*Espero que vos y Roro l*__*a *__*pasen hermos*__*o*_. Y punto. Es decir, con independencia del cuándo y del dónde.  

Y la explicación que yo encontraba a esa discordancia se basa en mi suposición de que en Argentina por costumbre se utiliza el adjetivo _*hermoso *_como si fuera un adverbio, o sea, como si se le hubiera añadido el elemento _*-mente *_(por abreviar o por la razón que sea); en cuyo caso no habría esa colisión de géneros, dado que los adverbios son invariables, como es sabido. 

En definitiva, si *Enduá *hubiera recibido ese mensaje redactado en estos términos, no habríamos tenido nada que discutir:

_*Espero que vos y Roro la*_ (o _*lo*_)_* pasen hermosamente *_(o: _muy bien / estupendamente / magníficamente / felizmente /_o cualquier otro adverbio) _*en Florianópolis.*_


Saludos.


----------



## FerGilmour

Lampiste, estás en lo cierto. En Argentina es corriente utilizar la locución "Pasarlo/a de determinado modo" con un adjetivo que toma el lugar y el valor de un adverbio (lo cual no implica que no utilicemos adverbios también). Llegamos así a pasarla (o pasarl*o*, el modo correcto según DRAE) _hermoso_, _lindo_, _bárbaro_, y otras que no me vienen a la mente ahora mismo.


----------

